# Opinion, experience, suggestions



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I live in a small town of approximately 2,500, for the most part things are trouble free. Within the past few weeks there have been some minor vandialism,nothing serious. I have installed motion lights,hopefully that will fix the problem. Normally I would just let it run its course, but due to the Meth problem Im second guessing myself. I'm considering security cameras outside our home. Any suggestions, or ideas, I should consider? I'm not going to hold you accountable for the decisions I make, I would just like your thoughts on this.


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

In my experience with the same type of issues outdoor motion sensor lights are generally enough to scare people away, I have big ole spot lights on mine, very bright. People that do anonymous vandalism are cowards, the light alone will scare the crap out of them. Then they also have the idea that you may be watching them from a window, armed. That is generally enough. If I were you that is what I would do, but I would also call the police the next time it happens because if word gets to them that you have no qualms calling the police that will make them wary of your property.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks Phoul Mouth, I appreciate your response, great advice


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

Tag said:


> Thanks Phoul Mouth, I appreciate your response, great advice


I just hope it helps. I know how frustrating and frightening it can be to have strangers poking around your property and breaking stuff at night. Try to find shatter proof spotlights if you can as well.


----------



## Arber (Mar 30, 2013)

Honestly, just set up signs. Signs with things like "Smile! You're on camera" or "Beware of dog". You can take it one step further and set up broken cameras. A lot of people in New York do this.


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

That's written like your saying you have a meth problem...alot of people on meth do second guess themselves and also hook up security cameras.. 
But I'm pretty sure you meant a problem in your area.. just saying. .


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Lol, you are correct stretchandeat, im definetly not into anything other than an occasional beer with friends. This whole ordeal has me upset, so that's why I put it on the Forum, I knew I would get it off my chest and honest opinions. I have motion lights out now, hopefully it will fix the problem


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

We now have motion sensor outdoor lighting in several places around our property. I have deceided to try a trail camera opposed to investing in a high tec surveillance cameras. Does anyone have any suggestions on a good trail cam.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I would check with the deer hunters around here, but news travels fast in a small community.


----------



## Vly62 (Feb 21, 2015)

Bushnell HD trail cameras. We use them with good success. Around $200. Another option is Arnold WiFi cameras. Best buy sells them and good luck with them also.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

last time someone poked their head into my yard, got a paintball to the noggin. here where i live, neighbors watch over each other and the the wanna be thieves know it. theres been a couple who tried to break into a nearby home, word got out quick, people knew where they live and hang out, and well, lets just say they wouldve been safer in police custody. just do what you feel is best for your family and protection. you should never second guess decisions about yours and others well being.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Buy guns.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for everyone's help. Hoping shopping today


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

I found something nice and cheap for you on amazon.

https://www.amazon.com/WALI-Surveillance-Security-Outdoor-WL-TC-S1/dp/B019405SQM/ref=sr_1_3?s=photo&ie=UTF8&qid=1472644310&sr=1-3&keywords=fake+security+camera


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

That's a great idea. I'm sure it's just kids so this would be perfect they really mess with the older single women. In my younger days this would be handled in a totally different way. Thank you for replying to my post


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I can't tell you how much my wife and I appreciate all your help. Vly62 suggested a camera system at Best Buys called Arlo by NetGear. This is perfect for my situation. I can take the camera in during the day and put it out in the evening, it's small enough I can change the spot where I place the camera from day to day. There is almost always someone out during the day in our neighborhood, and besides the Chicken #%*# Son %# % #%*#* won't come out in the daylight. If they do they won't see a camera????????????????


----------

